# Shared Mailbox AD Gruppen Berechtigen



## smyle (24. November 2015)

Hallo


Hätte eine kurze Frage zum Exchange 2010

Ich habe eine Shared Mailbox erstellt und danach die Gruppe nach folgender Anleitung im AD kreiert.

http://mikefrobbins.com/2012/01/26/...on-to-an-exchange-2010-mailbox-using-the-gui/


Die AD Gruppen (mit den entsprechenden Usern/Members) konnte ich dem Full Access und Send As Permissions hinzufügen.


Die Berechtigungen wurden erst nach 3 bis 4 Stunden übernommen und funktionieren somit.


Jedoch wird das Postfach nicht automatisch im Outlook verbunden. L


Hat jemand eine Idee was ich falsch gemacht habe?


Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruss

Smyle


----------



## smyle (24. November 2015)

Hallo, ich habe noch folgendes nach langer Suche im Internet gefunden. https://ibenna.wordpress.com/2011/09/12/automapping-to-a-group/

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, funktioniert die automatische Verbindung im Outlook nicht, wenn man die Berechtigungen auf das jeweilige Postfach über AD Gruppen vergibt.

Ist das korrekt so? oder hat jemand von euch eine andere Information? Wie sieht es aus mit der neusten Exchange Version? Funktioniert es da?

Ich habe es auf dem Exchange 2010 getestet.

Danke euch für die Rückmeldung

LG
Smyle


----------

